# How's that go?



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

What's that saying, a fool and his money something something?

Like many of you I watch ebay for a bargain or two. It seems lately the idiom has become cliché. A fake 299 commanding 100 bucks.

and it a bad fake. sheesh.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Somebody got a $126.28 raw deal....plus $15.00 shipping.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Someone educate me please.. Why is it fake??:dunno:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Check photos of a #299 on the flyerexpress.com website...I trust Mike Korando to post true images.


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

The domain flyerexpress.com is for sale. Any other leads?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry - my mistake....americanflyerexpress.com. Go to the Steam Locomotives page and review the photos of #299.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I checked with another site, and that ebay engine has soooooo much wrong with it.People should educate themselves before making ANY kind of purchase.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I looked into trying to contact the buyer but no luck. This poor guy should get his money back!!


----------

